# Psvane Tubes - Our future?



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Well, people are stepping up to the plate.
Tubes & More/Antique Electronics are now selling Psvane tubes in what looks like most of the popular numbers.


The Psvane Classic Series is focused on the reproduction of popular vacuum tubes found in classic audio equipment. When designing the Classic Series, Psvane collected the most sought-after NOS tubes and analyzed each element of their construction, incorporating the most effective manufacturing techniques to produce stable tubes with excellent sound. Whether used in guitar amplifiers or hifi stereo systems, the Psvane Classic Series vacuum tubes excel in all applications.

Psvane has been producing high quality vacuum tubes since 2011. The Psvane team originally formed in Shuguang’s high-end tube division but eventually split off to form their own brand. Psvane has since acquired their own manufacturing facilities with the goal of improving the production and performance of vacuum tubes. Today they manufacture many top-rated tubes with more than 50 tube types available.

About $22 USD for a 12AX7. $30 USD for a GZ34

Comments? 😬


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

i read that at least one USA manufacturer of industrial tubes has tooled up for us audio folks and inventory should be end of summer!
Demand controls the market


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

"Western Electric gearing up for domestic production of guitar amp tubes to fulfil demand | Guitar World" https://www.guitarworld.com/news/western-electric-american-guitar-amp-tubes


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

12ax7's seem to last forever. And I have lots of them. And other 12a-7's in stock, often seem to produce the same result by simply setting the potentiometer to a different position. 

Gimme power tubes!! 



https://brimaruk.com/menugbvp/great-british-valve-project-2/


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

Update Regarding the Supply of Amplifier Tubes from Tube Amp Doctor


It's a known fact that both Ukraine and Russia are important suppliers of raw materials, particularly steel and aluminum, but also many critical parts and components for the electronic industry. The invasion of Ukraine and the resulting sanctions imposed over Russia are obviously having a...




audioxpress.com







> _In August 2019, the largest manufacturer Shuguang closed its factory in order to move to a larger and more modern location. Unfortunately, the new production facility has not been granted permission for two years now. In the meantime, leading employees have left or have been compensated. This probably means the end of the Shuguang Electron Tube Factory._


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

@Lincoln 

I didn't see el84 at PSVane...


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

KapnKrunch said:


> @Lincoln
> 
> I didn't see el84 at PSVane...








Classic Series|- PSVANE贵族之声官方网站







www.psvane.com





There's one in the Classic Series and one in the Art Series.



> TII-Series: Positioning in exceeding totally, not only exceed all the same types of productions that always been imitating on the market, but also to exceed itself.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

For the PA amp, I could use four of these but at $75US apiece, that ElectroVoice 7300A that I got for $5 at the theatre auction is looking better all the time. 






Matched pair PSVANE Vacuum Tube 6CA7-T MK II Collection Gray 201 [PSVANE 6CA7-T MK] - $105.99 USD


HiFi-Amplifier Audiophile tube amplifier online store Matched pair PSVANE Vacuum Tube 6CA7-T MK II Collection Gray 201 [PSVANE 6CA7-T MK] - 1, PSVANE T-Collection series MK II use the Carbon Microcrystalline technology. Carbon Microcrystalline is a kind of very stable absorbent (material), and...




www.hifi-amplifiers.com


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Hammerhands said:


> Classic Series|- PSVANE贵族之声官方网站
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! How much? The link displays Chinese language only...


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

You can get unintelligible english, top right corner, there are no prices there.

Tubes and More or amplified part $23USD. Matched pair of Hi-Fi Series (Classic?) is $57+5.54 cdn on amazon.ca from China.





Vacuum Tube - EL84, Classic Series, Psvane | Amplified Parts


The Psvane EL84 is a high quality output pentode. It has a noval base and maximum plate power of 12W. The Psvane EL84 captures the classic sound of this tube and is an excellent choice for both guitar and stereo amplifiers. The Psvane Classic Series is focused on the reproduction of popular...




www.amplifiedparts.com





The Art Series are $90 USD for a matched pair on eBay, 89 pounds at TAD. $100 cdn on amazon.ca from China.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

KapnKrunch said:


> 12ax7's seem to last forever. And I have lots of them. And other 12a-7's in stock, often seem to produce the same result by simply setting the potentiometer to a different position.
> 
> Gimme power tubes!!
> 
> ...


Yes, power tubes are also being made at western electric usa...exciting times


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

Before guys get all gushy over Psvane ( pronounced by me as piss-vane), let's examine them.
I've dealt with many amps and customers using them. First off they aren't inexpensive. Psvane has tried to get a boutique reputation and it is reflected in the price, snd while the small signal tubes seem pretty good, their power tubes are not very robust.
As for the rhetoric about examining the old designs and building to match, that is nothing more than sales pitch.
An example is the Psvane 845WE (for western electric) tube (big power tube). Terrible tube and Western Electric never made a 845.
Western Electric has announced 12AX7 tubes by September now. Expect them to be priced beyond the average guitar player will pay.
These guys make a 300B tube, priced at $1500.00 each. No sign of any other power tube yet. But they will be big bucks.
I also have on good authority that Shuguang will be in production mid next year.

All that aside JJ is getting caught up. The Tubestore should have stock by June if not sooner.
The Russian tubes are not sanctioned and will get cheaper once this stupid war ends - hopefully for the Ukraine people it will be soon.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

KapnKrunch said:


> @Lincoln
> 
> I didn't see el84 at PSVane...


$22.95 each
$49.80 for a matched pair
$97.80 for a matched quad

All in USD of course

What I didn't see is 6V6's and 6L6's.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm also interested in finding NOS alternatives for common tubes to get us through these times. Like the 6V6 for example. I know about the 6K6, 6EY6, 5V6, and even the 7408 (big bucks that one) but how many don't I know about? Probably lots more.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I don't care how cheap Russian tubes are I will never buy another Russian blood tube again. Unless EHX starts making them locally.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

player99 said:


> I don't care how cheap Russian tubes are I will never buy another Russian blood tube again. Unless EHX starts making them locally.


I agree.

That's why I'm looking at NOS tubes made in Canada & USA.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

Lincoln said:


> What I didn't see is 6V6's and 6L6's.


I don't see a 6V6 but there is a 5881.


----------



## amp boy (Apr 23, 2009)

......so you will get PC points with Western Electric ?


----------

